# Maniac - NETFLIX - Dan Romer



## Josh Richman (Oct 30, 2018)

Maniac is a great score! I’m absolutely enamered with it and so curious about what sample libraries were used in it. Certainly some live players layered in. Can anyone help recognize samples / libraries used?

EVOs and slate + ash, perhaps????


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm halfway through this and really like the score. Must have been a dream gig too!
One thing I've noticed is how well it's spotted. Some shows have music that suits the scene but isn't dynamic in the way a 'proper' score should be - it feels like they've just picked something from a library and stuck it on the edit. Sometimes that's fine, but it can really flatten out the energy and drama if done badly. 
Maniac, on the other hand, is really well-observed in the way cues start and end, and how they anticipate and respond to the characters and drama. 
Plus, it has a really defined sonic fingerprint - you can listen to a snippet and more times than not it sounds like Maniac. Not the case for most drama scores these days.


----------



## Josh Richman (Oct 30, 2018)

Yeah he created a very disstinct sonic palette for this show with one very recognizable theme in multiple variations.


----------



## goalie composer (Oct 30, 2018)

I agree, the music is great however his pallet sounds very similar to his work on The Good Doctor (also a great score) imho. None the less, he's definitely a solid composer in my books.


----------



## Josh Richman (Nov 2, 2018)

So any thoughts on the tools being used?


----------



## will_m (Nov 29, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


> So any thoughts on the tools being used?



Sounds like live players for the majority, especially the strings and winds, maybe some evos as texture underneath in a few small places.


----------



## slateandash (Dec 13, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


> Maniac is a great score! I’m absolutely enamered with it and so curious about what sample libraries were used in it. Certainly some live players layered in. Can anyone help recognize samples / libraries used?
> 
> EVOs and slate + ash, perhaps????




Not sure if AURAS is in there but Dan uses our limited editions and I think there was some REVERIE in this...


----------



## Josh Richman (Dec 15, 2018)

I fixed the Spotify link above.


----------

